# Best Skewb comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 23, 2019)

which skewb is the best?


----------



## Deleted member 51076 (Aug 23, 2019)

QiYi QiCheng.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 23, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> QiYi QiCheng.


I have tried it, but it is slow. Also, it has frosted plastic, which is bad for grip, especially on skewb. May be suitable for beginners, but I would recommend the Cyclone Boys Magnetic Skewb over it. Cyclone Boys Magnetic Skewb is fast and smooth ootb, and it has primary internals. It is cheap, and it is magnetic.
QiYi QiCheng is dry ootb, get it if you are going to lube it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> which skewb is the best?


Just trying to give some helpful thoughts, but maybe add an "other" option to these polls. Reason being that there are so many cubes out these days, and people will always disagree.

Example: "If you vote other, please state what it is and why you prefer it"


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 23, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Just trying to give some helpful thoughts, but maybe add an "other" option to these polls. Reason being that there are so many cubes out these days, and people will always disagree.
> 
> Example: "If you vote other, please state what it is and why you prefer it"


That's a good idea.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> That's a good idea.


Thanks. I’m talking about all of the polls though, not just this one.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 23, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Thanks. I’m talking about all of the polls though, not just this one.


I am trying it here.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 23, 2019)

Moyu Magnetic
I own all 4, and Moyu Magnetic is best


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 23, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Moyu Magnetic
> I own all 4, and Moyu Magnetic is best


Isn't MoYu AoYan an upgrade from it? I don't have it, so I don't know.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Isn't MoYu AoYan an upgrade from it? I don't have it, so I don't know.


It is supposed to be, I just really like the Moyu Magnetic


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 23, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> It is supposed to be, I just really like the Moyu Magnetic


Just curious, is that the first magnetic skewb being mass produced?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 23, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Moyu Magnetic
> I own all 4, and Moyu Magnetic is best


added.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Just curious, is that the first magnetic skewb being mass produced?


Yes


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> It is supposed to be, I just really like the Moyu Magnetic


How would you rank them?


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

Tbh I think the difference between the AoYan and wingy are subtle and the wingy is much cheaper. I know that this says disregarding price.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> How would you rank them?


Moyu Magnetic, Cyclone Boys, Aoyan, Wingy


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Moyu Magnetic, Cyclone Boys, Aoyan, Wingy


Cyclone boys is better than the AoYan? It is my main, and I have been thinking of getting the AoYan as an upgrade from the Cyclone Boys. Should I?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Cyclone boys is better than the AoYan? It is my main, and I have been thinking of getting the AoYan as an upgrade from the Cyclone Boys. Should I?


What do you average on skewb?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> What do you average on skewb?


Sub 10


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Cyclone boys is better than the AoYan? It is my main, and I have been thinking of getting the AoYan as an upgrade from the Cyclone Boys. Should I?


So should I? Or the Cyclone Boys is good enough for me?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> Tbh I think the difference between the AoYan and wingy are subtle and the wingy is much cheaper. I know that this says disregarding price.


I have heard that the AoYan corner cuts better than the Wingy.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> So should I? Or the Cyclone Boys is good enough for me?


I think it is good enough for you, maybe when you are sub 9 you should consider upgrading. The cyclone boys can still be good if you are sub 7-6


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the AoYan corner cuts better than the Wingy.


It does


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the AoYan corner cuts better than the Wingy.


It does but if you have good sledges and hedges than you shouldn't need much more cornercutting.

Also, I think the cyclone boys is very good except for some popping issues.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> It does but if you have good sledges and hedges than you shouldn't need much more cornercutting.
> 
> Also, I think the cyclone boys is very good except for some popping issues.


I have never got any pops on the cyclone boys, but I found it hard to take apart.
It is fast and smooth.


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have never got any pops on the cyclone boys, but I found it hard to take apart.
> It is fast and smooth.


 Maybe mine is just more broken in.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> Maybe mine is just more broken in.


how many solves have you done on your cyclone boys?


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

I bought it used and did an average of 500 but it was already pretty broken in when I got it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> I bought it used and did an average of 500 but it was already pretty broken in when I got it.


I have only done 800 solves on it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Moyu Magnetic, Cyclone Boys, Aoyan, Wingy


So you think cyclone boys is better than aoyan?


----------



## sascholeks (Aug 26, 2019)

when having the wingy on loose tensions it pops quite a bit. But the aoyan doesn't


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> So you think cyclone boys is better than aoyan?


It depends. All of those skewbs are really good, I just like the feel of the cyclone boys better than the Aoyan. The Aoyan has the best corner cutting and physical preformance out of all of them, but if you are good at sledges and hedges, you rarely need corner cutting. In terms of physical preformance I would rank as Aoyan, Cyclone Boys, Wingy, MoYu Magnetic


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> It depends. All of those skewbs are really good, I just like the feel of the cyclone boys better than the Aoyan. The Aoyan has the best corner cutting and physical preformance out of all of them, but if you are good at sledges and hedges, you rarely need corner cutting. In terms of physical preformance I would rank as Aoyan, Cyclone Boys, Wingy, MoYu Magnetic


Wow! Cyclone boys is better than the Wingy in terms of physical performance?
I have heard that some cubers use the cyclone boys as their main.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> Tbh I think the difference between the AoYan and wingy are subtle and the wingy is much cheaper. I know that this says disregarding price.





Cubingcubecuber said:


> It depends. All of those skewbs are really good, I just like the feel of the cyclone boys better than the Aoyan. The Aoyan has the best corner cutting and physical preformance out of all of them, but if you are good at sledges and hedges, you rarely need corner cutting. In terms of physical preformance I would rank as Aoyan, Cyclone Boys, Wingy, MoYu Magnetic





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Skewb budget - Cyclone Boys Magnetic Skewb
> Skewb great - X-Man Wingy
> Skewb expert - MoYu AoYan


Should X-Man Wingy be added to Skewb expert?


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 4, 2019)

The aoyan IS the best. I feel like the concave design of the wingy just makes me drop it more. Also, the aoyan is just so much more smooth and fast.
As for CB/ Moyu Mag, I haven't actually tried them.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> The aoyan IS the best. I feel like the concave design of the wingy just makes me drop it more. Also, the aoyan is just so much more smooth and fast.
> As for CB/ Moyu Mag, I haven't actually tried them.


Do you think the grip on the AoYan is better than the Wingy?


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think the grip on the AoYan is better than the Wingy?


Yes, the divots help.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I think it is good enough for you, maybe when you are sub 9 you should consider upgrading. The cyclone boys can still be good if you are sub 7-6
> 
> It does


I found the cyclone boys hard to grip since it is flat-faced. I sometimes drop it while solving.


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 10, 2019)

You can literally get sub 5-6 with ANY skewb though(even like a lanlan), so just stick with one.


----------

